# prayers for Alistair please



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello Alistairs wife Bronwen here! Alistair had a bad accident today when a bowl he was turning exploded and severely injured his left hand .The surgeons tried today to mend it being badly broken crushed and torn up and badly cut .On reflection they have decided to put him to sleep and operate tomorrow morning to try to put it all back together.Please keep him in your prayers tonight Love Bronwen.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

goodness!!!

our prayers are with Alistair! may he have a quick and full recovery.

Thank you for posting this Bronwen.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Very sorry Alistair is a very fine person hope he will be ok for sure he will be in our prayers.
I wish him a good recovery.
Please keep us updated.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh Bronwen i am truely sorry to hear of Alistairs unfortunate accident when you see him please send him my love and i am thinking of him he is a good friend to me on here and if i had your number i would call you to make sure every thing is ok with him again please send him my love and if you are on here please tell me how the op went

thank you for telling us

Andy


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll definitely keep Alistair in my prayers. Very sorry to hear about this, but thank you for taking the time to post it. Hope his recovery goes smoothly.


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

OMG !!Alistair and you Bronwen will be in our prayers.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

He will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Alistairs accident. You tell him he is in my thoughts and prayers and hope he gets better soon. Us guys are always doing this to our wives. I rolled my ATV over on my chest last fall and had to call her for help. You hang in there to, Bronwen!

God Bless
tom


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

So distressing. My thoughts and prayers to him. Stay strong, take care…................


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

On the way…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

my prayer to you both .
alistair is one of the finest men here ,
god speed in the surgery ,
and his recovery .


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Terrible! Good luck Alistair. Hope to hear better news soon!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*We're so sorry to hear about this terrible accident.

Alistair is one of our favorite LJs, so we'll keep him in our thoughts, & prayers.*


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

So sorry to hear of such a bad accident. Prayers for him, and you. Thank for informing us. We all get very attached to each other, even in a cyber world. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Awful news! Alistair is a great guy….....I know he will recover from this, Remember, good things happen to good people! Our best to Alistair and please keep up posted!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that:-(( He will be in our prayers!


----------



## YoungestSon (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll add him to my prayers. Best of luck.


----------



## CanuckGal (Aug 5, 2009)

Bronwen I am very sorry to hear this news. I hope the surgeons will have success in mending his hand. Thank you for letting us know of this unfortunate incident and please let Alistair know his Lumberjock and Lumberjill friends are all pulling for him. Take care of both yourselves during this stressful time.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Dear God… My Best Wishes and Prayers for Alistair's full and speedy recovery, Bronwen… Thank You so much for alerting all of us…


----------



## branch (Oct 6, 2009)

so sorry to here about alistair accident i wish him a speedy recovery i will pray for him and that every thing works out ok for him the doctor's can work merkle's these days keep strong have faith good bless you and alistair branch


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bronwen, my prayers are with both of you. Alistair is one of our most beloved members. I'm so sorry to hear this news, but I have faith that he will make a complete recovery.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Bronwen: thanks so much for sharing this awful news.

There are hundreds of us LumberJocks who've grown quite fond of that husband of yours, and-by association-you and your dog ;-)

My thoughts and prayers will be with you both for Alistair's complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

We will be praying for Allister. Please keep us posted.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

My prayers for guiding the surgeons hands and for extra strength for both of you are on the way.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Take care buddy and get well soon.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

God Be with ya Buddy


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

*You can be sure he will be in my thoughts and prayers tonight. I hope it all works out OK. Please keep us informed.
Jack*


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Bronwen,

Mimi and I will keep Alistair in our prayer for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery. Please tell him all of his Lumberjock friends are sending prayers and good thoughts his way.

Lew


----------



## Built2Last (Nov 17, 2008)

Will be praying for the both of you!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you Bronwen for letting us know. There are many dear friends here of Alistair who are concerned about his accident. We all wish him a complete recovery and you will both be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

A prayer for a good out come on the surgery and a quick recovery. So to hear such terrible news.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

We appeciate your telling us.

Let him know we are thinking about him and we hope for a complete recovery.

If there is time, please keep us informed….......thank you, best to you and Alistair….....

Jim


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Bronwen, thanks for letting us know about this. You both will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know this awful news. Please tell Alistair he is in our thoughts and prayers. Thank you again Bronwen, very thoughtful of you to let us know, must have been hard. Tell him there are a lot of us praying for the old Scotsman.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

We will pray for him.


----------



## Al_PG (Jan 29, 2009)

Yikes! We hope he recovers fast.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

May the surgeons hands be their best and healing be good and quick…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

oh my goodness…im so sorry for him and for your family….all of us lumber jocks will have him and you in our prayers….im pretty fond of your husband…hes a good man…and we wish him a speedy recovery…grizz


----------



## CreekWoodworker (May 15, 2009)

Alistair and his family is in our prayers


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Wishing only the best for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## botietruck (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry to hear abot the accident. I'm a newby here, but he will certainly be in our prayers.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh No! I certainly will remember Alistair (and you too Bronwen as you will need to be strong to support him) in my prayers. Alistair is an inspiration to all of us!

fred


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Our prayers are with the both of you, please keep us all posted…BC


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

You're both in my thoughts and prayers.
Will be waiting for an update.

Lisa


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Already done, God's speed in his recovery and for the strength you need during this time.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for this terrible accident my prayers and best wishes to you both . Alistar is a fine person and I will keep him in thought.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I will be keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

You both will be in my prayers and that of my family.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear of Alistair's accident. My prayers are for you both of you and a quick and full recovery.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wishing you both all the best through this unfortunate accident. May Alistair have a quick recovery.

Please, lets all be safe out there!!!


----------



## mike85215 (Oct 16, 2009)

So sorry to hear this kind of news….we will definitely keep you both in our prayers…Dionna and Mike


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Prayers have been sent… He will be OK… Keep the faith…


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear about this. I hope he's okay. We are there for you too!


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

Bronwen…

Our thoughts & prayers are with you. And may the Good Lord also be guiding the hands of the surgeon.


----------



## FordMike (Nov 23, 2008)

We will think of him frequently, in thoughts and prayers. Gods speed in rehab and recovery. FordMike


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

My prayers will continue until we hear good news about Alistair


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Alistair I hope you get better and my prayers and thoughts are with you as I hate to hear about anyone getting hurt I know the road to recovery will be long but hang in there as I know you will be back to normal and back in the shop again  keep us posted.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for this terrible accident. My prayers and best wishes to you both. My wife and me remember him everyday while using the fountain pens he has sent to us as gift. Pl keep us informed about the progress in his health.

Sharad


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh my gosh. I am sooo sorry to hear this. Alistair will be in my prayers along with the rest of your family. Please keep us all informed. He is a special "buddy" to sooo many of us here on Lumberjocks. God Bless!


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

God bless and may the healing be quick and complete.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh what sad news to wake up to Bronwen! Please send Alistair our good wishes and hopes for a good outcome today. We really hope he'll soon be back in the workshop again!

Stewart and Pat


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for telling this Bronwen even thow it´s sad news
but thats not the messengers fail 
keep up the smile Bronwen that´s what he need
beside your great cooking, I do hope he recover fast

all the best thoughts
here from Ærø

Dennis


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Both of you are in our prayers for successful surgery, strength and speedy recovery.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

So sorry that this happened. Will be thinking and praying for both of you during this tough time.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Bronwen, So sorry to read this news, I'm praying for you both and hope Alistair has a complete recovery.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Please send my thoughts and prayers to Alistair. We are all pulling for him… and you.
It is often harder on the spouse than on the patient.
Ellen


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Keeping both of you in my thoughts and prayers. Hoping for a successful surgery and rapid recovery.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow..thanks for letting us know….we Love Alistair on here, and it saddens me to hear that he is injured. I hope the surgery goes well and he will be back to his old self soon.


----------



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. Please keep us posted. Hoping he bounces back soon. Enjoy his comments here on the forums.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Bronwen, My prayers are on the way! Alistair is a good friend here on LJ, please be careful driiving back and forth to the hospital. Give Alistair my best, please keep us informed as to how he is doing. I will be praying for the surgeons that they may have the knowledge and skill to complete this type of operation and of course for Alistair that he will have complete use of his hand and a quick recovery, and strength for you Bronwen!!!

God Bless,
Chuck


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear about this accident. I wish all the best for both of you.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Pulling for you man. Hope your recovery is a speedy one.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for informing us. I'll be praying for his recovery and return.


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

Our prayers are with Alistair. Hope is has a full recovery. So sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

My prayers are with you both.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

He's on my prayer list.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I would like to add my prayers and concern for Alistair and your family. What a terrible thing to happen. Thank you for taking the time to let us know what happened and know our thoughts and prayers are with him.

Sheila


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

please let us know how the surgery went and let him know he is in out thoughts this morning,,,we hope the surgery goes well and that they can help restore as much use as possible….......grizz


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

More thougths and prayers to both of you. We all here on LJ's care so very much about Alistai.

Like many other, I thank you so much for taking the time to let us all know about this horrible accident and please, keep us updated as you can. We will be waiting for the good news!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Prayers for Alistair, the doctors, and a full recovery.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Will be keeping you both in our prayers.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

my prayers to Alistair for a speedy recovery.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers go out to both of you… Please give us an update as soon as you can.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

This is so sad to hear.  Thank you for keeping us updated.. he is well-loved here and it is apparent there are a lot of prayers and worry going around.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Alistair's mishap. Please let him know we are sending our very best to him and wish him a speedy and full recovery. Rand


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

Bronwen, sorry to here this. Keep us posted. Alistair is a faithful contributor and well liked here. Our prayers are with him. What hospital is he in?
Kind regards
Garry


----------



## jamsie (Jul 14, 2009)

Bronwen,,
That is a terrible accident. Thoughts and prayers are with you. May he recover quickly.
Jamsie


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

Both of you will be in our thoughts and prayers. Hope surgery goes well and the healing process begins very soon.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I am over-whelmed by the heartfelt messages for Alistair from everyone who has replied.I am just back from the hospital.Alistair was in the Theatre for three hours this afternoon while the surgeon pinned and screwed the bone fragments of his thumb and cleansed and sutured the wound.Alistair was not given a general anaesthetic because of his health complications and had a 'nerve-block' instead.There was another complication as an irregular heart beat was found-he is already on medication for this and I think they will have to adjust the medication.Despite my darling husband's protestations that he wanted to come home he has had to stay in hospital,which of course,is for his own good.I'm visiting tomorrow and will keep you all updated on how he is getting on.He sends his warmest thanks to all of you and will,I'm sure, be back on the site as soon as he can to talk with you all again.I am blessed in having such a wonderful person for my husband and he is blessed in having such caring friends.-warmest thankyou from Bronwen


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you for the Update… Thank God for hearing the prayers…


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you very much for the update, he will be fine.
Tell him we are missing his comments here on LJ.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Bronwen i glad he can protest that means he's the same old Alistair i would nt expect anything but from him i really would love to talk to him if i pm'd my home phone number would that be ok

Andy


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh, wow! This is sad news. It sounds pretty bad, hopefully they discover it's not as bad as it looks?

Just saw the update. Probably best he remain in the hospital. You never know when complications will occur.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the update, he will be in my thoughts and prayers. Best wishes for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

We're glad he came through the surgery alright. Now, we hope the healing goes well, as it should.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

I hate to hear this! I hope Alistair will be ok!! You are both in my thoughts, and prayers.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Bronwen*
Thanks for the update. It sounds like he is doing fine. The local anesthetic is the way to go in any case, I assume they anesthetized most of his arm. If I were to have that kind of surgery, that is what I would ask for. Then they just give you a little sedation and you sleep through it.

Bones and vessels can be mended, and sometimes nerves. Hand surgery has come a long way over the years. I hope they got him pieced back together. Very scary for you and Alistair, and scary for us as well.

May God speed his recovery.

Jim


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank for letting us know what's going on, I consider Alister a good friend and hope for a quick and painless time of healing for him and a hope our prayers support you both Bronwen.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

We will keep the candles lit…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Bronwen thank´s for the update
keep the head up he will be back
faster than you think 

Dennis


----------



## gfolley (Mar 17, 2009)

Bronwen
Thanks for the update. It sounds like he is comming along fine.

May God speed his recovery.
Glenn


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for updating us. It sounds like he is in good hands


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

this is good news ,
thank you .
my prayers continue ,
for you both .


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Good news indeed, thanks for the update.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

very glad to hear he is doing well and getting the extra attention from the hospital…all of us here care for him and we hold you both in our prayers and thoughts….give em a kiss on head for us…ha…tell him to get better and come home…im sure he will go for that…i know he would rather be home….but that will happen when he's ready…grizzman


----------



## bobthebuilder647 (Jun 30, 2009)

Our prayers are with you both.


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

Bronwen, thanks for the update.We are so relieved he is doing better.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for the update. I have been thinking of you guys all day! I am pretty new here and just getting to 'know' your husband, but I wish you both the absolute best. You will get through this together. We are all cheering for you both. I hope you have a peaceful evening.

Sheila


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Protest is good! Glad to hear things are going as well as expected. I pray for a speedy recovery.

God Bless
tom


----------



## richardf (Nov 8, 2009)

Get well, and speedy recovery.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Bronwen,

Thank you so much for the good news about Alistair. All of us here are relieved to know that Alistair is on the mend. Please tell him to heed the doctors instruction, relax and "enjoy" the hospital food.

Lew and Mimi


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I join the others in thanking you for the update. Alistair is one of the more significant personalities on this site and is well thought of by all. Prayers will continue now for the recovery.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Bronwen,
Thank you so much for the update. It has brought a little relief to his friends at LJ's. Now he is in recovery mode and we all pray he makes a full recovery and continues to be that well loved bonnie Scot we all know. Of course behind every great man is a great woman and Bronwen you and Alistair are a team. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## woodprof (Aug 31, 2009)

I too am rather a newbie here, but I've always enjoyed reading Alistair's posts. My wife had a bad fall a couple of years ago and completely shattered her wrist. With excellent surgeons, a positive attitude, and lots of hard work she regained complete use of her hand, in less than a year. I fervently hope Alistair will be as fortunate.

Don't forget to take care of yourself, Bronwen! As the caregiver after such a terrible accident, it's easy to let yourself get worn down, which won't help either of you.

Best wishes to both of you, from "across the pond".

Mark in Virginia


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you both and we wish Alistair a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are extended to Alistair and his care givers…and also to you Bronwen.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Alistar, sorry to hear about the accident. You are both in our prayers.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you for the update, Bronwen. It is good hear that Alistair is already recovering and will soon be home with you where he is most happy. You both remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I just heard about this unfortunate accident Bronwen and I was glad to hear that Alistair is doing well. Our prayers are with you both for a speedy recovery. I'm looking forward to hearing from Alistair as soon as he is able.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I just saw this and was deeply sadened that Alistair was injured so seriously. Yet, now I am very glad that his surgery went well and he should be on the mend soon. From all the wonderful outpouring above, it is apparent how well thought of Alistair is on this site. He has given alot of himself to this community and his experience and insights/comments/humor has been a wonderful part of LJ's as a whole. We will miss him until his return and indeed hope that this will be very soon. Thank you Bronwen for being so kind as to keep us abreast of his progress.


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry to here about your accident. I will pray for you.

Dave


----------



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about the accident. Best wishes to both of you and hopes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Bronwen Thanks for the update on all of our's "Buddy" . He's much loved by a lot of us and I will continue with my prayers. Please send him my well wishes? and I will be looking forward to hearing from him soon. God bless you for thinking of all of us here at LJ's and telling us all what happened. As you can see he is well loved here!
God Bless!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the update Bronwen. Alistair is in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Bronwen, Thanks for the update on Alistair. We will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you Bronwen for keeping us in the loop. We will be praying for Alistair.

Good advice Mark, gotta care for the care giver.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you so much for the update Bronwen, our thoughts and prayers are out there for both of you and a speedy recovery to our wonderful friend, Alistair.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

*Sounds like a full recovery is in the near future. We can all thank God, I enjoy alistair's postings and read them all. Please send my regards.
jack*


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

How is he doing today? Our thoughts are with both of you.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Bronwen, I had several bad accidents in the past, thanks God I always had fully recovered. 
I believe that the same will be true for our dear Alistair. 
I pray with you and for you, for Alistair and for the physicians that they will know what to do and how to do it.

Joshua 1:9 - Have I not commanded you? 
Be strong and courageous. 
Do not be terrified; do not be discouraged, for the Lord your God will be with you wherever you go.

Bert


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Any updates since yesterday?


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the update Bronwen. So sorry to hear, but I'm glad he'll make a recovery. He is in all of our thoughts and prayers. How is he doing today? Still sedated?


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the update Bronwen. I am very sorry to hear about this accident. Your husband will be in our prayers also.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Geez, those lathes can be deceptive. I've heard some real hair-raiser stories about turning big bowls.

And here I am getting ready to try it out myself. Ha! ;-)

Bronwen (btw, I love that name! Should have named one of my daughters that , I hope Alistar recovers quickly and completely. He's in our prayers!


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

Hope the recovery and healing is quick. Sorry to hear of this unfortunate accident. You are in our prayers.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

Best Wishes for a speedy recovery Alistair. Thanks Bronwen for keeping Alistair's on-line friends posted on his condition. I'm praying for a sppedy recovery and early return to LJ and to the shop. God bless.


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

i will keep both of you in my prayers take care


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hoping all comes out well, Alistair and Bronwen. Looking for a kind hand from above.


----------



## spclPatrolGroup (Jun 23, 2010)

Hate to hear about this happening to anyone, hopefully everything turns out well in the end.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

We're all praying for you, Alistair.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

Glad to hear that things are looking better. That must have been very scary. Best wishes to the two of you.

please let him know that he shouldn't get back to turning for at least….oh 2 days after he gets back home


----------



## CSlabon (Jun 5, 2009)

Just found this post. I also will pray for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

How are you doing. We are still Praying for you!!


----------



## olfrt (Jul 27, 2008)

Will add hi to our prayers and invoke the prayer group to help too!
Bless you both.


----------



## xylosapiens (Jul 3, 2008)

I just found this post. How is Alistair a week after his accident? I hope he is recovering satisfactory: best wishes from the Canaries. Everything passes, even the worse.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I just read this post and I am praying that Alistair is home by now and well on his way to a full recovery.


----------



## Jarnno2563 (Jul 18, 2010)

I call the light of golden rays for Alistair
I seek protection thus,
I pray for heavenly forces at my side
angels, sages, spirit guides or wolves
who walk with cunning skill
Come to my aid!
Come at my will!
Black bird soaring light my path
so I am victim to no one's wrath!
And when my journey knows success,
all those who aid me Goddess bless!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of this news…I hope you are both getting along much better this week and you will now be in our thoughts and prayers…


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Alistair and I want to thank you all for the messages of support and love .He is tired from the meds and morphine he said to say God bless to his many dear friends here. Love Bronwen.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you Bronwen. Hopefully everything will continue to progress and you will get back to normal living again soon.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Many thanks for the update Bronwen. We are all pleased to hear he is doing well and progressing. We send our best to you both.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

May God bless both of you also.
Bert


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

You will both be in our prayers.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the update, we'll be watching and praying.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thank you Bronwen. *

We'll be patiently waiting for Alistair to get better, & take part in LJs again.

You have all of our prayers for a quick recovery.

*DICK, & BARB*


----------

